

Jeph Jacques has an idea for a video game - Mz
http://questionablecontent.net/

======
Mz
You have to scroll to the bottom of today's comic and read the news blurb. I
would quote part of it if it weren't such a PITA on a tablet.

He's not the loser I am, so someone please shoot him an email.

